# "LIVE" pre Christmas & New Years train show!!



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, Noel Wilson my partner in crime from Kalifornia, and I are going to do a "LIVE" show on Friday nite!! Noel is going to be up to his usual excellent train skills and I will moderate with some new additions to my train inventory over the past several months!! So stay tuned to this channel, and we will announce the time of the show. Tentatively it will be from 7-9pm MST like we always did!!
We decided we should do something just before Christmas, and in between that and New Year's. So come on in Friday nite and join us for some informative train fun!!! Hope to see all of you there, and like always we are open to any suggestions to improve the show, and make it more interesting!! Regal


Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Santa fe & Butthead Cove. R.R. - live streaming video powered by Livestream









P.S. if any of you other guys in our group would like to do a segment or participate "live" let me or Noel know. See Ya!!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

well... it's about time!







Now I can set this time aside for my own projects while watching. Just wish Tuesday nights were the chioce for these. hehe


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hope to see ya on Fri. night night at 6 pm Pacific Standard time on our 2 hr. live show with Regal, Jane and I. *
*Here is one small projects that is very simple that we will show how we made them.*









l









_*Cost ......... Well if you use scrap that is laying around like we do and have some Manual Aristo or LGB track switches, it going to cost you one penney for ea. laf.*_


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 14 Dec 2010 04:14 PM 
well... it's about time!







Now I can set this time aside for my own projects while watching. Just wish Tuesday nights were the chioce for these. hehe










Hi John.. Sorry not able to do other nights right now and both of us been off for awhile.. The shows was getting time comsuming to find thing to do in a short time live shows, and my buddy and I wasen't sure anyone was interested in these shows going once a week.. 
There not easy to do and takes up a lot of equipment to run a studio and get cam's down on the project, beside it takes both of us to oper. each others studio on a network sys.
You should see all of the other stuff, like cam/cables/mic's, and lighting it takes. 

Room is a mess..hahahaha 

By having Jane ( wifie ) helping out on the chat box for questions and ans. is using another computer here in our studio. So more cables. .laf.


We want to tk's. to Michael G. & Ralph B. for helping us with better equip. to. 

They know what it takes to get these cam's and equip. running. 

Not sure about Bob G. FL. tho... He's the one that got us all in to this mess, but God bless him. I think we are having fun tho.


So Ya.. Hope to have a good show for all again.. Jerry,Noel & Jane.[/i]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Will look forward to joining you this Friday providing memory does not give out







. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes i will attend as well,

But will Require a private invatation to attend.........









Plus a new Brain.

Also i have sound again

So i can now hear Jerry ...










Nice to see the show back up and running

Look forward to it....









And Greg installed firefox for me .....


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 14 Dec 2010 05:51 PM 
Yes i will attend as well,

But will Require a private invatation to attend.........









Plus a new Brain.

Also i have sound again

So i can now hear Jerry ...









......................................................................................................... 


What do ya think Jerry








I know he has lots of NYC box cars and box's of track.. Maybe he can send you some.. ha ha ha ha ha................. 


Sorry couldn't resist...
Wouldn't be a show with out you..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

well there goes the neighborhood! hehe just jokin', kinda, no really? 
Noel, you guys really make it look like a couple professionals at this. you make it look eeeeasy!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

BUMP!! Well like the ole guy said above, "WE wonder if anybody really wants a truly "live' train show, we enjoy doing them, but would like to have an audience too!! So come give us a look see!! We prolly won't do the every week thingy, but may do once a month or so!! It is like he said it really is not as easy as you might think to put one of these thingys on, and just like anything if there is no interest and no participation, sometimes good things go by the wayside!! So come in and give Noel some support he really is good at whatever he shows, and or does on the shows, and when we do "live" from our layouts they are interesting too!! Regal 


OH YEAH! AND BEST PART IT'S ALL FREE!!! CAN'T BEAT A DEAL LIKE THAT NOW CAN YA!!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, Noel is a Genius and I have learned lots from joing in! BUT we have kids Christmas Program Friday night!!!! RRRRRRRRRRRRRR I tell ya - Tue or Thursday much better.... hehe


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Shouldn't never say never, but John that will NEVER happen!! Hah LOL Regal What you tink???? Noel ??????? The biggest choices are Sat morning Sat afternoon, Sunday afternoon! Or keep on Friday nites!! 

Amember as Buttwheat says: "you can please some of the people some of the time but not all the people's all the time!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Not saying never on other times of the week, but we kind of have family obligations most of the week. 
Summer time, we like Sat. morning before it gets to hot and like to be outside on the layout with shows. Lots of times we can show how we made something and then put it in use when outside.. Also able to show items on the layout and get ideas from others that may have more suggestions.. 
This is what we did with our bridge problems we had so we didn't have to cut a tree down.. We went for suggestions and got a lot of ideas. 
We got ideas on how to run the tracks and how to fig. out a dbl. wide bridge or two signal 5 foot bridges.. 

We keep adding all of the time here with new ideas that keep showing up on MLS.com to. 
We have been helping Regal out to learn how to solder. Now ...look out he can do it now. 
Look at his layout with a few buildings he added that made a whole new look on his layout. This is one reason we ( Regal and myself ) like to go live 
This is something we are trying to show and how to make upgrades , eye catchers, something you make your self, making new friends that are just not next door, and how to have fun with the hobby.

Tk's. for the great comments Jon...Don't think that true tho..laf.









Regal and myself are just having fun with our friends that we meet on these links and having fun with these live shows with our hobby.
Check out the MLS.com Chat evey night. Lot of infom. and ya....live to.








Happy holidays [/b] Regal & Noel[/b]


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUPITY BUMP!! Hey guy's tonight's show night!! Come on in and share a couple of hours with us, and be entertained and or learn sumtin maybe????? See ya there!! Regal


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

HEY............. Regal.................
Did you forget to feed the Raindeer this morning









I have one going wild......










See ya here tonight on the show.. 
Happy Holidays..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel going wild with Many Cam me thinks!! Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry fellas,

I tried to get on chat but Livestream wouldnt let me unless i opened a face book account

Sorry no can do

It really sucks cause what what you guys do is cool but too much BS to try to get on chat

Sorry.....


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Dec 2010 06:01 PM 
Sorry fellas,

I tried to get on chat but Livestream wouldnt let me unless i opened a face book account

Sorry no can do

It really sucks cause what what you guys do is cool but too much BS to try to get on chat

Sorry..... 














no acct...

Sorry Nick.. Guess all didn't know, but all you have to do is log in with any name you want to use.. 

That just set your puter with a name in chat. 

Don't put in any pass word being you are not going for acct. Leave that blank. 
It's like any chat boxes.. You have to make a user name.. Same as in MLS.com. 


We had to do that to keep the punks and bad language out. 

Guess we need to put that up in chat on first of show. ..sorry. 


Anyway tk's all for coming in to the show..We all had fun..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Dec 2010 06:01 PM 
Sorry fellas,

I tried to get on chat but Livestream wouldnt let me unless i opened a face book account

Sorry no can do

It really sucks cause what what you guys do is cool but too much BS to try to get on chat

Sorry..... 


No you don't have to open a Facebook account!! Just put in yer handle so to speaketh which I guess would be Nicky, if you can't get in, sometime we'll get on together and I'll try to help you. Once you put that in mark the box that says remember me and next time you just put yer name in and hit the enter or whatever button at the bottom, Have to get on or in with you and see what you are a seein. Regal 


I Think Del T. had the same problem, I told him what to do right on the screen and I guess he did it cause he came in and said der ya go!! Really its easier than learnin to post pics on here!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am sooooo bummed I could not get back in time to visit with you guys! 
NEXT TIME!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya I'm bumed out also as the brain forgot about it.







Later RJD


----------

